# Basic DSLR needed



## YorkPhotoWorkshops (Nov 14, 2011)

We're running Photography Training in York, and have had a few request to borrow cameras. I don't want to loan out 5Ds, so sant to get some basic DSLRs, sticking with Canon as I know them better.
Having never used basic Canon's, I'd appreciate some recommendation for total beginners?

thanks


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

Any of the Rebel line. It depends on how far back in technology you want to go. Personally I'd probably stop at the T1i for the rebels.
The 40D, 50D and 60D are also pretty decent to use for beginners. 
7D is also probably just fine for a beginner, but finding any decent priced used ones these days probably isn't going to happen just yet. 
I have a 50D I am considering selling to finance my desires for that damn 1DX!


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Nov 15, 2011)

Rebel XTi is what I would go for. The LCD is larger than those before it, and you can get them pretty cheap used.


----------



## thierry (Nov 17, 2011)

Just pick up a few of these from amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...rry-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957


----------

